# Neymar Brutally Mogs Messi



## SHARK (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (Mar 10, 2019)

Messi mogs him on the pitch tho


----------



## SeiGun (Mar 10, 2019)

you can spot the differences so quickly even both are human male. brutal looks pill


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Mar 10, 2019)

Messi - saved by HGH


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 11, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Messi - saved by HGH


Was he on HGH?


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 11, 2019)

Who cares Messi is basicly a sex symbol and made the list for most handsome faces of 2018 



stauts > everything


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 11, 2019)

Bur_01 said:


> Was he on HGH?


Yes. But it was prescribed to him


----------



## fobos (Mar 11, 2019)

Pls post arceus doing mog mog mog dance


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 11, 2019)

Bur_01 said:


> Was he on HGH?


when he was young he had hgh deficiency, but was a slayer player, then Barcelona took him as a kid and paid for all the HGH and grew and become a legend fuaark


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 11, 2019)

Neuer mogs him harder ngl


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 11, 2019)

Messi is the irl  when he's clean shaven


----------



## badromance (Mar 11, 2019)

Messi=God
Neymar=Gypsy Monkey


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 11, 2019)

SHARK said:


> View attachment 28857


concave mouths like Messi's are horrible on both male and female.
in my opinion the concave mouth is caused by teeth removal and lack of tongue posture


----------



## badromance (Mar 11, 2019)

neymar=gypsy favela crybaby


----------



## Nibba (Mar 11, 2019)

SHARK said:


> View attachment 28857


Fucking birdcel holy shit


----------



## theropeking (Mar 11, 2019)

Brutal


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 11, 2019)

One is a indigenous gnome with white skin

The other is an average favela monkey

They dont mog shit


----------



## Spite (Mar 11, 2019)

over for messicel


----------



## FMLplus (Mar 11, 2019)

still gets more pussy than all users on this forum

status > everything


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 12, 2019)

FMLplus said:


> still gets more pussy than all users on this forum
> 
> status > everything


then why was Jeff Bezos left by his wife?


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 12, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> then why was Jeff Bezos left by his wife?


You say that as if a girl has never left a good looking guy


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 12, 2019)

mogs @Tony


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 12, 2019)

Fifa 12 Neymar


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 12, 2019)

Ronaldo mogs both of them.


----------



## SHARK (Mar 12, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> concave mouths like Messi's are horrible on both male and female.
> in my opinion the concave mouth is caused by teeth removal and lack of tongue posture


What is a concave mouth?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 12, 2019)

badromance said:


> Messi=God
> Neymar=Gypsy Monkey


Keep crying for him dog


----------

